# Free Doubles tips! 75% Strike rate in August so far



## doublefordouble (Aug 16, 2022)

I run a tips website Double For Double (https://doublefordouble.com) which provides free tips in the form of doubles at odds of around evens. In the month of August, we have had a strike rate of about 75% and similar percentages in previous months. We show the past 10 results and post notifications of new tips being added via Facebook, Twitter, and Instagram so you don't miss any!


----------



## doublefordouble (Aug 17, 2022)

Melbourne City v Wellington Phoenix
*Melbourne City*
Wed 17th Aug 10:30
Australia Cup

Avondale v Brisbane Roar
*Over +2.50 Goals*
Wed 17th Aug 10:30
Australia Cup

*Odds @ 2.0400*


----------



## doublefordouble (Aug 18, 2022)

Doubles Tip for Sunday 21st Aug

Napoli v Monza
*Napoli*
Sun 21st Aug 17:30
Italy Serie A

Panathinaikos v Ionikos
*Panathinaikos*
Sun 21st Aug 18:00
Greece Super League 1

*Odds @ 1.9320*


----------

